# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  iphone app not available

## ppwc1985

I was having trouble with my phone app and it is saying it is not available anymore?

----------


## austinite

Use forum runner app

----------


## ppwc1985

Still not working right, this is the message I'm getting when I hit current threads or in my profile I hit user posts. It's weird App Store is saying the app is not available no more.

----------


## austinite

Works for me on all devices. Check the sticky to reset settings.

----------


## ppwc1985

I did, still not working idk. Why is the app not available in App Store? That's weird.

----------


## austinite

May have expired. We're not supporting it right now. Hopefully in the near future. Forumrunner works, I tried on ipod, 2 iphone and ipad. Works on all 4 devices. Have a friend or someone test another phone. Something wrong on your end.

----------


## sapo59

Not working on my iPhone either

----------


## MuscleInk

Yup, I'm getting the Parse error all day now. Was fine yesterday.  :Madd:

----------


## Back In Black

Hmmm, me too. Although when I access the site from the menu bar section 'forums' I can get into each section and read each post. But if I try and access 'current' or my posts through my profile I get the parse error too.

----------


## ppwc1985

I'm on forumrunner, I can access each part individually but current or my own post nada.

----------


## austinite

Suckers!

----------


## Hazard

I'm experiencing it too when I click the "current" tab

----------


## Sfla80

Same thng on the galaxy s4....only the current tab not working

----------


## austinite

:Dancing Banana: 

Sent from my iPhone app  :Big Grin:

----------


## Venom

> May have expired. We're not supporting it right now. Hopefully in the near future.


Does this mean the app is no longer going to be functional?

----------


## austinite

> Does this mean the app is no longer going to be functional?


I never said that.

----------


## Venom

> I never said that.


Oh my bad, I misinterpreted that. I almost had a heart attack lol :P

----------


## RipOwens

I'm getting same as others. 'Parse error' but I can still interact with my subscribed threads like Marcus' Diary...Sweet!! lol  :Smilie:

----------


## >Good Luck<

I'm having errors too. Mine reads "austinite is hogging the server, too bad for you suckers"..

Seriously tho, android ap is being lame too. Cant view subscribed threads or current threads etc. Maybe "canyoudigit" finally came back to destroy steroid .com lol

----------


## MuscleInk

Interesting.....mine says Austinite did it.

Stupid phone App.




> I'm having errors too. Mine reads "austinite is hogging the server, too bad for you suckers"..
> 
> Seriously tho, android ap is being lame too. Cant view subscribed threads or current threads etc. Maybe "canyoudigit" finally came back to destroy steroid.com lol

----------


## austinite

:Nutkick:

----------


## Hazard

> 


*reported* child abuse lol

----------


## knuckles69

Mine too. Bennett like this for days now. Not happy

----------


## Sfla80

Is it going to be fixed soon?

----------


## ppwc1985

Yes, I hope they fix it soon. I'm on my phone 98% time. This sucks.

----------


## Venom

Any updates on the current tab issue?

----------


## Hazard

> Any updates on the current tab issue?


Not yet..... A bunch are still having issues. Admin knows of the problem - I'm sure they're still looking into it. I'm having issues too so if I hear anything ill post it

----------


## ppwc1985

I think if they redo the app and put it back in App Store maybe that would help.

----------


## tarmyg

App is not needed. vBulletin5 is with mobile add on.

Thanks
~T

"I stay mostly by myself, but it's OK, they know me here"
Follow my personal story here: Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com Forums - An honest journey - Blogs

----------


## austinite

> App is not needed. vBulletin5 is with mobile add on.
> 
> Thanks
> ~T
> 
> "I stay mostly by myself, but it's OK, they know me here"
> Follow my personal story here: Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com Forums - An honest journey - Blogs


The layout on VB 5 is awesome!

----------


## tarmyg

> The layout on VB 5 is awesome!


Agreed! Let me know if you guys need help with upgrade but I am guessing you guys are all set ;-)

~T

"I stay mostly by myself, but it's OK, they know me here"
Follow my personal story here: Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com Forums - An honest journey - Blogs

----------


## austinite

> Agreed! Let me know if you guys need help with upgrade but I am guessing you guys are all set ;-)
> 
> ~T
> 
> "I stay mostly by myself, but it's OK, they know me here"
> Follow my personal story here: Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com Forums - An honest journey - Blogs


It's auto-updating. Just need to get it! Mobile suite is just a style addition.

----------


## tarmyg

In that case I am waiting for you guys to update with renewed anticipation :-) as I would love the new one. Figured you were all too busy to get that done!

~T

"I stay mostly by myself, but it's OK, they know me here"
Follow my personal story here: Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com Forums - An honest journey - Blogs

----------


## DuggyPhresh

> The layout on VB 5 is awesome!


What is this VB 5 you speak of?

----------


## austinite

Software version.

----------


## ppwc1985

Will it fix the problems mobile users are having. I haven't been on much because it sucks now. I'm on my phone app 98% time. Here on forum runner, still same problems. I have tried everything.

----------


## tarmyg

> Will it fix the problems mobile users are having. I haven't been on much because it sucks now. I'm on my phone app 98% time. Here on forum runner, still same problems. I have tried everything.


Yes.

Thanks
~T
"I stay mostly by myself, but it's OK, they know me here"
Follow my personal story here: Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com Forums - An honest journey - Blogs

----------


## DuggyPhresh

Cool can't wait!!

----------


## ppwc1985

So the app is back, but it is still doing same thing :Frown:

----------


## DuggyPhresh

Any solutions to the "parse error" yet?

----------


## austinite

No not yet. Everything seems to work except the "New Posts" tab though.

----------


## Venom

Any possible updates?

----------


## austinite

not yet.

----------


## AliYousaf

> App is not needed. vBulletin5 is with mobile add on.
> 
> Thanks
> ~T
> 
> "I stay mostly by myself, but it's OK, they know me here"
> Follow my personal story here: Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com Forums - An honest journey - Blogs


I just installed Vbulletin on Phone.. I don't see these forums.. Is there a configuration or something??

Sent from my iPhone.

----------


## AliYousaf

Bump...

Sent from my iPhone.

----------


## tarmyg

> Bump...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone.


Admin need to Upgrade the forums for this to work and the only who knows when that will happen is Admin. Would love this myself but from his perspective there are probably not many benefits.

Thanks
~T


Follow my personal story here on this blog: An honest journey
Trophy Husband - a countdown timer

----------

